# Test DIRECTV's NFL Web App



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you guys that have NFL To Go from DIRECTV have a chance, click the following URL

Click here: http://nfl.dtvce.com/supercast/webapp

It should be open the rest of the week so that you guys can test it out.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Worked fine.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Worked but would be nice if they were streaming something to make the test worth it.


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Worked but would be nice if they were streaming something to make the test worth it.


+1 This seems like all it tests is the ability of the app to load on the computer. Which the app off the DTV website did perfectly fine the past two weeks.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Not sure what I'm testing. There are no games available to watch, so as of right now, there's no way for me to tell if it's any different from the past two weeks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There is supposed to be video on the Red Zone channel. Are you guys not seeing that?


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Get the good old "stream not available" message on the RZC!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It says no stream available for me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Can you post an image shot from your device...

At a minimum, can you post: Which Device (if mobile, version and OS)
If you are not seeing the streem, and the exact contents of the error message.

Also if you are WiFi or Cellular


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got a message that I need to subscribe to NFL to Go

Edit in: I misread the first post, I don't subscribe to nfl to go, i thought this was an open test...


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

No Screen capture available.

Device: ATT Samsung Captivate Android 2.1

Error message: Failed to load live video. Some wireless routers block the UDP ports used to play live video. Please disable wireless on your phone to watch live video over 3G.

Im on 3G and the wireless was already disabled.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Working on my BB Torch. Get the NFLST commercials on the RZC channel.

When I commented before I was using the web broswer on my desktop computer. I still get the stream not available when using IE and trying to watch RZC. Not sure if we are testing both the computer version & mobile app version here.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Says sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties at this time please try again later. This is on a server 2003 setup.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine is just sitting on the hourglass after I logged on even though the page says done at the bottom left.


After I refreshed and tried again - I now get "stream not available".


----------



## jayman9207 (Sep 14, 2010)

I can log on from my new Windows 7 Laptop but no streams are available including the RedZone.

I cannot logon from my Sprint HTC EVO (Froyo 2.2). I can get to the logon screen just fine but for some reason my keyboard won't come up to type my username and password to log on. I tried using the built in browser on the EVO and Dolphin HD browser.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Windows 7 laptop, on FIOS wireless connection, getting "stream not available" on RZC... screen cap attached.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Logged in on my Windows 7 laptop, got "stream not available"


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

It's working fine for me on my laptop connected to my wireless system.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I tried it on my HTC Evo (running Android Froyo 2.2), using both Wi-fi and 3G. Both times I got the message that the video stream was not available, that some Wi-fi routers block UDP ports, and to disable Wi-fi and connect using 3G. This happened even when Wi-fi was already disabled, and I was using 3G.

On the computer front, my girlfriend has a Mac running Safari and FireFox, and O cannot connect with either. My own computer runs Windows 7, but I won't be back home to test it until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

After upgrading to 2.2 on my Droid X tonight I can not click in the user name cell to even log in.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There were some adjustments made yesterday .. Hopefully those of you (who have NFL to Go) can give it a try again today. The Red Zone Channel video should be up at least until Sunday. I think it's just showing commercials, but it's at least a way to test the video streaming.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> There is supposed to be video on the Red Zone channel. Are you guys not seeing that?


i am and it actually had a highlight.


----------



## ricochet (Aug 21, 2006)

On my Windows 7 laptop I'm still getting the stream not available error. I was able to play the Pittsburgh punt "highlight" though. I am at work so it is possible some ports are blocked.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Doug, I will check it when I get home from work... thianks for the update!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Those of you that just upgraded your Android OS... try uninstalling the app and re-installing.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

On my Pandigital Novel-hacked for Android,I've not been able to ever receive any hi-lites ever.
The main Sunday Ticket screens are available but whenever I attempt to see any hi-lites it always says Hi Lites unavailble??


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Well I just signed on with my BlackBerry Curve and I loaded up a video when clicking on the Red Zone.
Sunday Ticket Commercials are playing.
Guess it works??


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

Working on my Captivate now. Commercials are showing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that things are working, please comment on the video quality, etc. etc.

Let's see if we can help give some feedback so that next Sunday is more enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

I let the video stream on my phone for about 10 minutes. Picture quality was fair. No ff/pixel or blocking. Stream did stop for 2 seconds, but it only did this once in the entire 10 minutes. I was doing this all on 3G, I will test wifi when I get home.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Droid X deleted and downloaded Ap. Video streaming was good, audio seems weak. Hugh improvement from week two. Hope Sunday they have enough band width and the quality remains acceptable


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Those of you that just upgraded your Android OS... try uninstalling the app and re-installing.


What app? I thought we were trying the link out in the first post.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Uninstalled and reinstalled ST app on Droid X and the PQ is still as bad as it has been the last 2 weeks. No difference noticed to me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

joshjr said:


> What app? I thought we were trying the link out in the first post.


Even though this thread was to test the Web App, the mobile apps also were available to test the RedZone stream on as well.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

joshjr said:


> After upgrading to 2.2 on my Droid X tonight I can not click in the user name cell to even log in.


Same here... HTC Incredible running 2.2 on Verizon. Can't enter login credentials...


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

I now can't log into the app. After entering my credentials, an "already active" notice comes up... 

All is well though on my desktop PC... VISTA SP2


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even though this thread was to test the Web App, the mobile apps also were available to test the RedZone stream on as well.


The app is actually working for the first time on my iPod Touch, WiFi. The link doesn't work because it has Flash.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Tried it again for the second time, had to downgrade the video for it work properly. PQ was good in standard mode, fair in fullscreen mode with choppy video from time to time.


----------



## BetterThanMost (Sep 24, 2008)

Got this message when trying to run the app this morning. Windows XP PC.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Curious to hear how "To Go" worked for people today. My daughter was watching the Steelers beat up on the Bucs today and thought it worked well until sometime in the third quarter when she lost access to the game. Got it back in the fourth, I think. I'm checking it out a bit right now and it seems to be working okay.


----------



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

I changed Internet providers over the weekend and gained about 5x the download speeds. But the video quality was still choppy when using the high bandwith option. It was pretty good on the iPhone, though.  

Very disappointed in the web application.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

dacoop2 said:


> I changed Internet providers over the weekend and gained about 5x the download speeds. But the video quality was still choppy when using the high bandwith option. It was pretty good on the iPhone, though.
> 
> Very disappointed in the web application.


The new dtv nfl sunday ticket to go online app was horrible this year. the one with adobe air was amazing. this year the dropouts were horrible and the site overloaded. the first month was so bad and dtv knew about it yet gave hardly any credits and claimed that it was "an add on to sunday ticket" so you could still watch the games at your home. WTF


----------

